# welches recipe question.. campden???



## jayjaytuner (Oct 20, 2007)

theres a few different welches grape juice concentrate out there, None seem to include campden tablets...........so i take it none is needed???
can anyone verify this??
thanks
jason


----------



## Luc (Oct 21, 2007)

Contamination can happen at any time.
At adding sugar, nutrietns etc.

Your spoon may not be properly sanitised, The carboy may not be sanitised.
Adding things exposes juice to the air, and in the air some nasties float around.

So better be safe as sorry and add campden.

Luc


----------



## jayjaytuner (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks again!!
so does this sound about right then for a 6 gallon batch....


15 (11.5 oz) Welch's 100% frozen grape concentrate 
7 1/2 pounds granulated sugar
12 tsp acid blend
6 tsp pectic enzyme
6 tsp yeast nutrient
water to make 6 gallons
wine yeast
6 campden tablets

Does this sound about right or does anything seem out of proprtion???
help very much apreciated!!!
jason


----------

